# mk3 jetta glove box install help?



## 1LOWJET_94 (Feb 18, 2007)

i looked and could not find a thread for the mk3 jetta glove box install if you dont have a glove box. im installing a lower glove box into my jetta and its been a pita iv had to cut out some metal and stuff is still not working right it just is not lining up. is there a diy wiht pics or does anyone know whats going on or how to fix it to get it to go into the dash and work with the same screws?


----------



## 1LOWJET_94 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: mk3 jetta glove box install help? (1LOWJET_94)*

anything at all?


----------



## csrgti (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: mk3 jetta glove box install help? (1LOWJET_94)*

Try searching the mk3 forums and FAQ , there's quite a few treads on the subject, I'd post links for you, but I think everyone needs to learn how to use the search feature for themselves . 
Try DanJReed


----------



## 1LOWJET_94 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: mk3 jetta glove box install help? (csrgti)*

yeah id thanks that wasnt much help


----------



## csrgti (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: mk3 jetta glove box install help? (1LOWJET_94)*

http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty...x.htm
Try that it took me 30 seconds to search. Maybe bookmark it for future use
There's a section in the MK3 forum that explains how to search, go through it
it's not that hard, and extremely helpful In getting simple questions answered
quickly.


----------



## 1LOWJET_94 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: mk3 jetta glove box install help? (csrgti)*

that link didnt work either. grrrr why is this so difficult


----------

